# Problema con amplificador de auto MTX THUNDER 302



## Joserodas (Oct 23, 2009)

Hola,el problema es que el amplificador no hace nada cuando le doy alimentación,lo revisé y encontre dos transistores MPSW56 que estaban mal,los he cambiado pero el amplificador sigue igual,he revisado todos los componentes que hay a su alrededor y todos estan bien salvo dos resistencias de 4,7ohm que son de los gate de los mosfet de alimentacion que cuando le doy corriente al amplificador estas se calientan muchisimo,las he testeado y estan bien,hay un mini transformador junto ha estas resistencias que no se para que sirve y no se como testearlo para ver si esta bien,espero me puedan ayudar,desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 25, 2009)

hola joserodas, verificaste el voltaje este ok, en el ci de control


----------



## Joserodas (Oct 25, 2009)

Hola,gracias por contestar,bueno el CI TL494CN lo cambié por uno nuevo sin ver los voltajes porque creia que ese era el problema pero el ampli sigue igual,sigue calentando las dos resistencias de 4,7ohm,he medido los voltajes que llegan ha estas resistencias y en una me marca -0v en corriente continua y en la otra 0v no creo que estos valores sean correctos o no las estoy midiendo bien,espero sigan ayudandome,gracias


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 25, 2009)

joserodas, verificaste los voltajes simetricos + y - ala salida de los diodos de potencia, estos son alimentados por el secundario del  transformador , en la foto se ven 2 capacitores electroliticos, deben ser los que filtran estos voltajes, ahi checas estos voltajes, haz tus mediciones sin carga.


----------



## Joserodas (Oct 26, 2009)

Hola,si, ferifique lo que me dices pero no hay voltaje en los capacitores,ni positiva ni negativa,¿que mas devo ferificar?gracias por contestar


----------



## Cacho (Oct 26, 2009)

Joserodas dijo:


> Hola,si, *f*erifique lo que me dices pero no hay voltaje en los capacitores,ni positiva ni negativa,*¿q*ue* mas devo ferificar?*gracias por contestar


La ortografía (un poco) y las abreviaturas estilo chat o SMS(cuidate como de hacerte pis en la cama), o se empiezan a ir a Moderación los mensajes.


----------



## Joserodas (Oct 26, 2009)

Ya entendí el mensaje,gracias por avisarme.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 26, 2009)

si no tienes tensión en los condensadores de filtro, seguramente algún diodo de la fuente se te ha ido. Desueldalos y compruebalos


----------



## ls2k (Oct 26, 2009)

por lo que se ve  vale la pena arreglarlo.. pero dime una cosa  de cuanto rms es el ampli.. de cuanto deberia ser la fuente.. pro que es conmutada parece.. si es asi puede que tal como lo dijo arrivaelobo puede que sea un diodo que este malo.. pero si estuviese abierto ya habria dañado mas de algun componente activo.. no veo reguladores de voltage asi que el problema quizas no esta ahi... pero si esas resistencias se acalientan es por que tienes demasiada corriente en los gate de los mosfets (deberia ser caasi nula si esta sin carga) asi que puede que haya alguna fuga a masa que se a origiunado en alguna otra parte..a lgun zenner abierto o algo asi.. revisa los componentes cercanos al mosfet.. sobre todo los que van a masa o a -vee que puede que te esten provocando una corriente elevada en el mosfet.. suerte ojala lo repares..


----------



## Joorchh (Oct 27, 2009)

Si no tenes voltios en los cap. revisa la fuente smps.. lo seguro es que no oscila, comproba los diodos y desolda los mosfets y comprobalos si te calientan esas resistencias lo mas seguro es que alguno tiene fuga. ...Otra cosa que te aconsejo que a mi me salvo muchas veces la vida es que pongas una resistencia o una lampara en serie con la alimentacion, que limite los voltios asi no quemas y quemas componentes cosa que te puede pasar con los mosfets si no oscilan. . espero que sea correcto mi aporte 
saludos!


----------



## Joserodas (Oct 27, 2009)

Hola,gracias por responder,he conprobado el voltaje en el CI 494CN.Pines 13,14,15 estan unidos.He comprobado todos los diodos de la fuente y estan todos bien,he medido el voltaje  de nuevo en los diodos rectificadores y dan un voltaje de -0,43v y +0,53v el mismo voltaje en los capacitores.Gracias de nuevo por vuestra ayuda.

PIN 1=0,04V      PIN9=0V
                       PIN10=0V   
PIN2=4,54V        PIN11=0,06V
PIN3=0,05V        PIN12=12V
PIN4=0V            PIN13=4,9V
PIN5=1,54V        PIN14=4,9V
PIN6=3,34V        PIN15=4,9V
PIN7=0V            PIN16=0V

PIN8=12V


----------



## Joorchh (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola que tal... creo no estoy seguro . los pines 10 y 9 son los que exitan a los mosfets, uno para cada rama... el pin no va directo al mosfet sino que creo que va a otro transistor pequeño que amplifica el voltaje. tiene que ser algun bc. yo diria que te fijes esos.. Aca te dejo un esquema que postearon en otro tema del foro. Es con el mismo integrado, capaz que te ayude un poco. Igual no te fies mucho del esquema capaz que es distinto al de tu potencia..
saludos!


----------



## Joserodas (Oct 28, 2009)

Gracias por la aportacion.


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 28, 2009)

hola joserodas, estoy viendo que los demas compañeros electronicos amablemente tomaron su tiempo en ayudarte, explicas que verificaste casi todo, faltaria checar el transformador convertidor de la fuente conmutada, pero tendrias que verificarlo no solo con el ohmetro, por ser de alta frecuencia de trabajo, se utiliza una fuente osciladora especial, para excitarlo, en la pagina de comunidadelectronicos, en la web, en el apartado de proyectos encontraras algunos montajes de este tipo, que tambien sirven para verificar los transformadores de t.v, espero te ayude este aporte, en la pagina web de esta prestigiada marca de amplificadores, te ofrece asesoria, el dilema que esta en ingles, espero que te ayude este aporte.


----------



## Joserodas (Oct 30, 2009)

Hola,gracias por contestar,si verifico que el transformador esta en mal estado ¿es dificil de conseguir otro transformador igual?este problema le ha pasado antes ha este amplificador pero con solo darle un golpecito al ci tl494 funcionaba de nuevo,pero esta vez conecte el amplificador y solo funcionó un dia y ya le doy golpesitos pero nada de nada,yo pienso que el problema esta por esa zona del ci tl 494 y el pequeño transformador ya que junto hal  transformador encontré los dos transistores mpsw56 en mal estado.Gracias de nuevo


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 30, 2009)

hola joserodas, si dices que golpeando levemente la zona o area que circunda el transformador pequeño, es probable que tengas un falso contato, que a simple vista no se detecta, utiliza una lupa, verifica que el nucleo de este transformador no este fliojo o suelto , porque esto provoca que salga de frecuencia y oscile a otra, provocando un mal funcionamiento del equipo


----------



## Joserodas (Oct 30, 2009)

Hola,ya he revisado todo lo que comentas, tambien he desoldado el transformador y vuelto ha soldar pero ya no enciende de ninguna forma,he notado en los transistores de la fuente irf3205 que hay comunicacion entre el gate y fuente cuando estan en la placa,los he sacado de la placa para testearlos de nuevo y estan perfecto y sigue aviendo comunicacion en la placa donde va conectado el gate del transistor y fuente del transistor,no se porque ocurre esto.Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 30, 2009)

hola joserodas, serenidad y paciencia mucha paciencia, como no tenemos diagrama esquematico,  tendras que verificar capacitores ceramicos y electroliticos, alrededor del ci, de control, podria ser que la señal de voltaje que retro alimenta al ci de control, no este llegando, por haber alguna proteccion operada, esto esta en el seundario del transformador de potencia.


----------



## Joserodas (Oct 31, 2009)

Hola,los capacitores ha simple vista no estan hinchados ni se ven mal,pero  voy hacer lo que me dices,los voy ha testear todos sacandolo de la placa aver si alguno esta en corto o con fugas,he mirado la tension que llega hal mini transformador y en el primario llega 12v y en el secundario 0v en corriente continua.Gracias por contestar


----------



## Joserodas (Nov 4, 2009)

Hola,he cambiado de nuevo el ci tl494cn y el ampli ha encendido(no entiendo esto ya que el ci tl494cn que he retirado era nuevo)he medido la tension en los capacitores de filtro y tengo +32v -32v no he probado el amplificador con carga por no tener tiempo,queria darles las gracias ha todos los que me han ayudado por tomarse un tiempo en ayudarme.Gracias y saludos


----------



## pakoleyva (Sep 19, 2011)

Joserodas dijo:


> Hola,he cambiado de nuevo el ci tl494cn y el ampli ha encendido(no entiendo esto ya que el ci tl494cn que he retirado era nuevo)he medido la tension en los capacitores de filtro y tengo +32v -32v no he probado el amplificador con carga por no tener tiempo,queria darles las gracias ha todos los que me han ayudado por tomarse un tiempo en ayudarme.Gracias y saludos



sabes tengo el mismo problema me quemo las resistencias que estan al lado del minitransformador y no tengo el valor podrias ayudarme? mi ampli estaba en corto y trono los rguladores le cambie el integrado y ya no encendio


----------

